# Show off your vehicle (ugly or beauty)



## Ravishing_68 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok, I probably have the worst and the best ... Let's see if someone can show me up  . The first is my Daily Driver that I've had for 23yrs (1968 Camaro). The 2nd pic is our new bike we bought(2006 Yamaha V-Star Classic 1100) and went to Street Vibrations in Reno along with 30,000 others. The third is a mishap on the track...stupic wall... but I tell you I WAS PUSHED... they called me "flipper" for a couple of weeks! you might think it is a total loss, but not so, they passed a helmet at the grandstands and we used the money to pull it back out and I went on to race 10 more races with that car (1972, 1973, 1974, 1975 Nova's pieced together  ).


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I drive a fully-loaded 2004 Chevy Impala complete with spoiler and sunroof.  I LOVE my car.  I hated my minivan.


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

This is my everyday driver, a Mazda Mx6 with all sorts of trimmings underneath the hood and within the interior.



This is my 1967 Ford Mustang project car for my dad.



And my new investment which I'm picking up in the spring when I get back from the oilfields for the summer.
97 Toyota Supra TT


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 28, 2006)

I wish I could figure out the picture situation here, lol, damn alcohol and kief combination. I wanted to show off my baby!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> I wish I could figure out the picture situation here, lol, damn alcohol and kief combination. I wanted to show off my baby!


*AeroTX try this man. *

*1) First hit the post reply button*
*2) Click on mannage attachments*
*3) Then click browse*
*4) Locate your picture or pictures*
*5) Right click on your picture*
*6) Stroll down to open with*
*7) Then click on paint*
*8) Click on image at the top of the page*
*9) Click on Sketch/Skew*
*10) Change the numbers in the top two boxes from 100 to 25*
*11) Then click ok*

*I tried sending you a PM but your box is full which means you need to get in there and delete some of your messages.  *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Oct 28, 2006)

This is my 1967 Ford Mustang project car for my dad.
View attachment 11449


well my obvious choice of your three is the muscle car! Very nice project for your father!  There is one sitting next door for a year because the 16 yr old brat doesn't know what he has and ran into something, denting the left fender and has basically left it there and moved on to these new computer cars (for me that means any car from the 1980's up).  

People, I love hearing about your cars... Keep it up!!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are 2 of my 'computer cars' LOL! (at my old house)


----------



## Fiction (Oct 28, 2006)

im lovin that STI elephant man


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 29, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> im lovin that STI elephant man


 
Thanks Fiction!  Definately turns heads outside, and pins them back inside .


----------



## KADE (Oct 29, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> This is my 1967 Ford Mustang project car for my dad.
> View attachment 11449
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i guess so!!! I love the car myself... but it is just soooo heavy and slow. It isn't theoretically a slow car.... just with all the money in the others i have it i the slowest...  scorches off everygear no problem... I'm just fixin it up for him for the hell of it... that way he can't say i never did nething for him.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 30, 2006)

you're gonna love this one, sorry no pics.  i own a 1985 pontiac parisienne safari edition 8 passenger station wagon.  it belonged to my grandparents and had sat in a field(cow pasture) for 10 years or so.  We had to pull the gas tank due to rust, so i drive with an outboard tank modified into the flip up seat.  My mom and sis are STILL not speaking to me because they(my grandparents) gave the car to me.  But on the plus side of the car, my area is well known for car shows and i worked where it was at, so i cleaned it up, and stuck it out there, had 6 offers to buy, 2 pics taken, and over 150 ppl looked at it!  also own a ford aspire 4 dr.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 30, 2006)

i forgot to mention, when we got the car, it had corn growing in the floorboards, and the back hatch had a critter we peeled out in 3 pieces!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2006)

Ewww....lol.  I must see pics blonde!!!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh yes Blonde we want to see pictures!!!!  I'm cracking up because in my mind... any car 1980 and above is "new" to me...LOL..You know, the gas tank... what would be cool is a fuel tank we racers use.  If it is above not in the protection of the frame, the tank is enclosed in metal and has foam in it so if it does rupture the fuel will down spew all over.  

I totally know about pulling cars out of fields, most of my racecars have been giving to me and then I part them out.  When we were 18 my husband  had a 1968 baja bug  that he modified may ways one being there was no back seat instead a wooden flat so we could use the thing as a "truck" LOL and we were rebuilding the 327 in the camaro and he had just the block and he stepped into the flooboard behind the seat and his foot went clean through the floor board with the added weight ROFL.  Later we put the seat back in it and whoever sat in the back right side would envariably ask about the hole and we'd say "oh whoever sits there if we run out of gas we do the "flintstones" and that person pushes us  

Another good story is that my cousin is so anal that she had this beautiful Camaro that she loved so much and washed so much that she washed the pin striping clean off it! You'd think she'd of learned but years later she got a car that was "so nice, I kept it in the barn and only drove it for special occasions."  Well, she hadn't drove it in a couple of month and sure enough, critters had moved in and totally distroyed the interior, chewing up the upholstery and the urine smell was unbearable. Can you imagine??? I don't have that kind of money to waste...a 35,000 dollar paper weight.  A lot of people think I should stop driving my camaro but it is an extension of me, my personality and people swore after we completely restored it I would park it but that is stupid to me.  I want to enjoy it and it is more comfortable to ride in than many new cars and very dependable... I think my March the odometer will flip making that the 3rd time since I've owned the car (23yrs.)

I'm rambling...hell...I've not even smoked a bowl!!! 

Blonde... get us a pic (no license plate) of that wagon!  

Classic (old) cars need to live too!!!


----------



## Bojok (Oct 30, 2006)

O.K I'll post pics later but I own a 2004 Chevy SS Silverado Truck and my wife owns a 2004 Chevy Avalanche as everyday drivers. But my baby is my 85% restored 1965 Cheverolet SS impala that I've owned for the last 11 years. It has had to take a back seat in it's restoration for the last two years do to the birth of my beautiful son. But in due time it will have my time and I will complete it.


----------



## KADE (Oct 30, 2006)

It is nice to see we have more in common then the obvious....but car enthusiests too! =)


----------



## FlyinHigh (Oct 30, 2006)

]





this is my project car. its a 67 ImpalaSS 396. I ve had it for a couple years now but im fixin to get the bodywork done next summer and rebuild the engine with forged internals and some good heads and convert it to a cheap efi setup and  convert it from an automatic to a 4 speed. I also have an 86 Monte carlo and a soon to be bought daily driver that geets good gas mileage


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

well i was debating on if to post on this thread....as alot of ppl know me by my rides, but considering i dont have a grow setup in the house where the cars are parked i decided to share 



the car is the last of the handbuilt 930 turbos....it was made in 86'. upgraded turbo and other goodies.

the bike is a duck 998 mono, upgraded out the yin yang.

fisrt car pics are at the dealer...then when i got it home....


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 30, 2006)

My unckle had and old Ford 4Dood LTD that he drove to play in the band on the weekend. The back window didn`t roll all the way up and it would rain in the back seet and from years on the farm it had a lot of dirt in the floorboard too. He was bad to throw seeds and stems in the back seat when rolling a J in the dark at the club he played. On night on the way to play he looked in the back to find something and in the floor board was a mj plant about 18 inches tall and it was doing quiet nice on its own. He pulled it and removed it but he  was glad he wasn`t stoped and a cop saw it. true story. slim


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL


i can see it now........


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't like this thread. Makes me want to close it out of shear jealousy 
My Gawd!!! These are some toys and a half.


----------



## hgih (Oct 30, 2006)

heres mary


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice lookin rides!

First pic - current set of wheels, 05 f-150 all the goodies, love it

2nd & 3rd pic - Previous 2002 wrangler. LOTS OF FUN! Took that bad boy where ever the pavement ended. Lifted system and what not.

4th pic - Not actually mine but pretty damn cool. 1999 F-150. Its my dad's that he uses for working around their new property. Dump works by just pushing a button inside the cab, also set up with air bags to increase load capicity and a plow that makes shoveling the driveway that much more fun


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow dude, how deep is that water?!?!? Your gettin her dug in there.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 31, 2006)

covered the tires... just happened to get a bit stuck right after that picture was taken... haha


Couple of videos I uploaded. Back when the jeep was still bone stock too haha. I've seen the first one floating around on the internet already but figured I'd load it up to utube for all to enjoy lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjjdZDrN6m0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOMgOo3i_dE


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 31, 2006)

ok guys you wanted pics, and i can't really give you any, but i found a site with a car just like mine but in much better shape...much,much better shape.  To kinda state the diffs., mine is solid white, we added wide chrome wheels on it, put a 3" lift and the white paint is the original paint, so is VERY faded.  I WISH mine looked like this!
http://www.stationwagon.com/gallery/1985_Pontiac_Parisienne.html

sorry guys but this is as close to pics as i can get, and if you want to have some fun, look it up in kellys blue book online...it doesn't exist!


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 31, 2006)

p.s. i too am jealous of everyones toys.  all my vehicles look like crap(my wagon is our best looking one!) lol


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 31, 2006)

another ps to that pic vs. my car, if its rubber, its dry rotted, including the brake lines, so only front brakes work.  i had to get a wiper transmission from a caddilac eldorado, and it still didn't fix the prob, but a small wedge of wood did, so now if it rains, and my wipers stop, i have to wedge the pice of wood back in...but remember at the car show i had several offers from ppl to buy her.  she does have alot of potential!


----------



## Fiction (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of my ride. She loud, over crowded, full of 10 pound rats and usually reeks of urine. But she gets me around


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 3, 2006)

aahhh yeah.


----------



## orlcorekid (Nov 4, 2006)

This is my baby. 2000 Ford mustang gt.1st pic is the day i got her. 2ed pic is right after i installed a vortech supercharger. She fast 531hp to the rear tires. I love mustangs I also have an 87' mustang lx (3rd pic). When i got my lx it was just a frame. ahahaha 

View attachment new car.bmp


View attachment new car 2.bmp


View attachment car.bmp


----------



## KADE (Nov 5, 2006)

U dynoed the car? Excuse my skepticism....  I just find ppl r usually too cheap to do it... altho it costs a fortune up here.  Definately not a bad looking mustang.
I just got my supra tho... old car eater. My poor 67 mustang will be given to my father. =)


----------



## orlcorekid (Nov 6, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> U dynoed the car? Excuse my skepticism.... I just find ppl r usually too cheap to do it... altho it costs a fortune up here. Definately not a bad looking mustang.
> I just got my supra tho... old car eater. My poor 67 mustang will be given to my father. =)


 
Well where i live it only cost around $55.


----------



## Canso (Nov 6, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> 531hp to the rear tires. I love mustangs


 

Is that hp number you got after adding up all your bolt-ons. 
a good friend has a 500hp stang and he yanks the wheels 1.5' and pulls off a 10.50et.


here's a pic of whats under the hood of my toy.
SBC 327, 425hp with a 150hp shot of nos
12.14et @114mph, all motor
11.08et @123mph, with NOS
street tires and threw the exhaust.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 6, 2006)

IMHO, there is no better motor than the small block chevy 327    That is what is in my Camaro.  We're going to refresh the motor this winter as it is going to flip the dom x 4 very soon.  I roll my eyes at people that say they are getting rid of their car because of the miles on it.... ((ROFLMAO))


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 7, 2006)

IMHO there is no better motor than a Landrover! British engineering is (was) the best in the world!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Nov 7, 2006)

Had to have the IROC crushed a few years back  I guess I'm just not resonsible enough to own a car like that (lol) "Live by the pedal,  not by the brake!" Anyhow now I drive a boring "mom" car. A fully loaded 03" Chevy Impala (sorry Smokin'Mom). 
The next "toy" we've got our eyes on is a quarter midget for my 3 year old. Hes got to be 5 before he can race but why not get a jump on the competition. Hey! Can you say "Jeff Gordan"?    
Exactly.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 7, 2006)

GDG, Been there, done that...when my son was 9, my husband let him drive our truck to the store (just small residential street at 5:30am) and sure as ****, the only vehicle they pass is a cop that had just turned the corner.  He flips around and pulls over our son and my husband says "Just say Yes, Sir".  The cop was real cool, sauntering up to the truck (straightening hat and pulling up pants) he says "Son, I'd like to see your drivers license and registration please?" My son wouldn't even look at him, just cringed and said yes sir over and over.  Luckily they got away with a warning, but don't think I didn't have my say to my husband later about it.  

My son is 15 1/2 now and has been part of my pit crew for years.  I think next year I will pass my stock car to him if he continues to do well in school (It will kill me...it is much harder to watch your loved one race than be in the race yourself).  

You do understand that quarter midget racing is as expensive as adult stock car racing, I hope!... it's a lot of fun, most of my friends that have youngin's now are going to go-cart racing rather than quarter midgets because of the cost, but IMHO quarter midgets are safer.  I'm not digging on those carts, they're fast and they are low to the ground and they fold up easily... all a recipe for Road Rash.  

The great thing is if the lil buggar lets his grades slack you got some pull with the racing  .  Good Luck


----------



## FlyinHigh (Nov 9, 2006)

its sweet to see everyones cars. i really didnt expect potheads that had fast cars to be on a marijuana forum lol. Me and my buddies do a lot of street racing around here.my friends have lots of very very fast street cars. i am luck enough to be very close to the MMP where they have Hot Rod Pump gas drags every year.If you like fast cars check out http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/ . if you go there be sure to check out the nova that they built heres the link. it is sick. thursday before PGD it ripped some mid 8 second passes but the fastest that has ever been mentioned on the net and magazines is 9 second passes. keep in mind he ripped an 8 second 1/4 mile pass on pump gas with the car looking exactly like that. you couldnt even hear those rotrex superchargers. 
here is the direct link to the car http://www.w2wpowertrain.com/t-novabuild-2.aspx
pure sickness

for some sweet videos check out  http://www.nelsonracingengines.com


----------



## nadanews (Nov 10, 2006)

My vehicle


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 24, 2006)

ive got a fully restored black with white striped 67 camaro, got into a ** accident so the car was rebuilt its now CHHHEEERYYY! ill get some picks up when i get back from vacation


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 25, 2006)

that is quite the amout of tourque and power for the 2.6 displacement. your intercooler must be huge.  i love the 4 cylinder turbos. i ahve an 02 focus zx3 5spd. nothing to great. i'll take pics and post.  love the conquest and the mitsu starion. almost bought on, wish i had. the guy blew the head and the turbo was junk from a rock, also the body looked like it ran through and acid bath. love everyones car here, it's nice to see an eclectic diversity among the cannabis coniseurs.
~T-Bone


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 25, 2006)

cyberquest you are absolutly right man...Nothing beats the feeling/sound of a turbo car spooling up..

Ive ridden in a 1100 HP twin turbo 95 mustang that made me allmost **** myself...the acceleration when boost hits is nuts lol

You are also correct about me being able to do it.. There are a couple of classic guys on stangnet.com that have turbo carbed blow through setups, all it requires is like you said, the right carb and a bonnet for the top of it to convert it to an intake pipe.

And since i dont have A/C OR Power steering, putting a nice snail on the driver side of the motor fits perfectly  .its COMPLETLY stripped down to the shell and on jackstands, no suspension, no rear end, no wiring harness...NOTHING  But it should be ready for a motor and trans by summer im just fixing all the rust now  Both floorpans, the cowl area and some other places have some cancer i want to take care of. Plus i need to put the sub frame connectors in and the roll cage. I hope to have the car as a rolling chassis by april or so..


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 25, 2006)

I no longer have a clasic muscle car....those days are gone when I got married...I did have 73 Dodge Charger with a 440 magnum....and a 1970 Ford Cyclone with a 429 Super cobra jet...now I am older .......My recent baby is a 2005 Dodge Durango Fully Loaded with all the extra's and the 5.7 Liter Hemi....with the computer it gets 20-24 mpg on trips....but if you get on it...12 mpg........I miss the muscle car days.....not the tickets or suspended license ........Love all the pics....I will get the wife to look for pics of my babies and I will post em.......


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a reminder to all who post pictures and descriptions of personal belongings.

Keep in your mind that if you post something that a cop can use, they will.

Cops are not stupid, and they have all kinds of neat software that allows them to trace owners of vehicles and the like. Links to other sites where you have posted, pics you've posted, city-states that you've posted...

All of this adds up to a bust.

Please watch what you post. There is a place for everything, and posting personal information on the same site you post about growing marijuana is just not a good idea.

Thanks everyone. Stay safe and OUT OF JAIL.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 25, 2006)

heres my car.....think the cops will recognize it Stoney?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 25, 2006)

I think your safe Ldy! Hhahaahahahaha

Be on the lookout for a snow covered car...Yeah, right!

P.S. It's 76 degrees here right now. I hit the beach awhile ago. I love Florida!


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 25, 2006)

sorry guys we removed my posts of the cars since they had my damn plates showing in the pics....lol.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Dec 25, 2006)

lol yah i did that too...


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 25, 2006)

*Trying Some Out Here Learning Gow To post a Pic*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn SmokeGooD, that's one ugly car!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm going to refrain from saying what I drive because of the type of forum, but I can keep up with Elephant Man's STi.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 25, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to refrain from saying what I drive because of the type of forum, but I can keep up with Elephant Man's STi.


 
HeHe, That STI is all show brother, I have a Supra that is my track toy .


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn SmokeGooD, that's one ugly car!
Lol You Like My Ride She's Bad


----------



## Chilly Palmer (Jan 5, 2007)

At the moderators advice, I won't post pics of the car (Even though I really want to!).  

I have a 2004 Pontiac GTO, 6 speed, it's silver with black interior.  

It makes 385whp/371 wtq after doing heads, cam, headers, intake, and some other things.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 5, 2007)

Chilly Palmer said:
			
		

> At the moderators advice, I won't post pics of the car (Even though I really want to!).
> 
> I have a 2004 Pontiac GTO, 6 speed, it's silver with black interior.


 
I'll give you an example of how cops work with this type of information:

Let's say in another month or so, you respond to another thread and say that you live in New York.

The cops do a database search for any registered 2004 silver GTO's in New York.

They get back a list of 24 cars. After narrowing the list to only men, they have 20. A very bored New York Detective will take any other posts you make and try to narrow down the 20 to 5 real good chances.

They have you. Sooner or later, you'll do something that will tip them off as to which of the 5 you are and you'll have a LOT of company one night.

All because you posted some personal identifying information about yourself on a group full of people who grow marijuana.

Why take the chance of posting this kind of stuff on this type of group?

It's up to you man, but I'm not going to post anything here that could be used by LEO. 

BE VERY CAREFUL. Cops are not stupid. They have great databases.

I've been designing databases for many years. Data mining is kind of scary when used to find people.

You can be very sure that at least a few cops have found this site. Some of them will have an urge to get promoted to head cop. With no problem at all, they will use your life as a means to do that.

That's why I stress that NO ONE put personal information on this site. A simple photo of your front yard could be combined with your car description. It's that simple.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the GTO's

DROOOOOOOL

What kind of exhaust is on it? There was a purple one driving around the other day that just sounded NASTY


----------



## skunk (Jan 9, 2007)

i will pics show off my lamborginni whenever someone lets me borrow the money to buy 1 lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 10, 2007)

*This is how i roll.   This is one of three rides i have. This lady weighs a heafty 13lbs. and can move. :aok: *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *This is how i roll.  This is one of three rides i have. This lady weighs a heafty 13lbs. and can move. :aok: *


 
I bet it's got a souped up two arm power engine too!

Hhahahahaah, you're killin me!

Nice paint job!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 10, 2007)

*I thought you would get a kick outta that Stoney.  *


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

TBG i love your sense of humor, you remind me of a buddy of mine that was in a chair. we were coming out a bar one night and his old lady was pushing him, hes like let me do it myself damn it, then he drove himself right off the sidewalk and fell over. he just started busting out laughing and said " damn why did you push me down like that" blaming it on his girlfriend that wasnt even pushing him anymore.... :rofl: 
we all started laughing so hard we almost cried, he layed there on the ground like ten minutes while we all caught our breath. i think the funniest thing of all was the people sitting on a porch across the street that saw him fall over, then saw us all standing around laughing, probably looked really mean from their view :rofl:


----------



## pussum (Jan 10, 2007)

Pictures of my car would go here, but my personal confidant has advised me otherwise.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 10, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> TBG i love your sense of humor, you remind me of a buddy of mine that was in a chair....


 
Brother Grunt reminds me of a buddy of mine that was in a insane asylum...Haahahahaahahahaha

Cept, next to Bro Grunt, my buddy was perfectly sane!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah but did you buddy grow sticky icky SUPER BUDS like TBG?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hey cyberquest that reminds me of a story. One time at band camp (oops wrong story).   Me and a friend were out drinking at a bar one night. After we decided to pick up a 12 pack and head back to his house. With the 12 pack on my lap and my friend pushing we head down the sidewalk. Next thing i know my friend says watch out for the pot hole and there i went flying out my chair and onto the ground with the 12 pack. Here my friend is pushing me and he tells me to watch out for the hole. This should be a good lesson to all of you. DON'T LET YOUR FRIENDS DRIVE YOU DRUNK.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 11, 2007)

lmao that was great gotta pass that one on lol


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

:rofl: seems that riding in a chair while intoxicated isnt looking like the best idea, maybe a wider set of front wheels is in order  maybe a retractable set with a handle that says "please engage while drinking" :rofl: they would be like those arms that come down on backhoe tractors so they dont tip over :rofl: 

talking about all this makes me wanna track my buddy down, he was a blast to hang out with, i havent seen him in years.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 11, 2007)

lmao this site is great


----------



## pussum (Jan 11, 2007)

That wheel chair story reminds me of a story from when I was in highschool. We had an art teacher called Mr. Melton. He was a pretty cool guy except for a little drinking problem, which is what caused him to loose his legs due to a car accident. Anyway, one monday we all piled into class and waited and waited. After about fifteen min. we figured "ok, no Mr. Melton". At about twenty after or so the principle and the super intendant come into the class and explain that Mr. Melton was arrested for driving his motorized wheel chair down US 31 at 3:30 in the morning drunk. He said that when Melton saw the cops behind him, he tried to outrace them and was swerving from one side of the road to the other trying to dodge them and throw them off. Eventually the lead cop in the "chase" got out of his car, ran up with Melton and jogged with him until he could pull the power wire. Haha, I thought it was pretty funny because that thing did all of about ten miles and hour, and with minimal use the battery could hold a charge for like twelve hours or something. The cops didn't know wether to pull out spike strips or try to talk him down or what. They just lead a thirty minute 10 mph car chase down the highway instead. It also made the news with footage from the officers car. It was everything I had imagined in a chase and more. It was funny not because he was in a wheel chair, but because Melton was the kind of guy that aged about forty years older than what he really was. He was twenty eight or something like that and talked, looked, and acted like the most grizzled mountain man you could have ever met in your life. Right down to the scruffy beard that came to his stomach, the crazy eyes, and the whiskey stained breath.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

you just described my dad


----------

